# Vape King Trick Or Treat Reveal!



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/16)

Its time to do the big reveal! We had alot of fun with this years flavours and we hope you did too, so without further ado here are the flavour profiles for Vape King's trick or treat 2016:




The wily wizard was sitting in his lab one day and chuckled to himself, I need to get revenge on all ex smokers, he concocted a potion to bring vapers to their knees, something so terrible that he would be chuckling on for years to come. The wizard made *Sour Milk* and laughed as he saw it running into his victims tanks.




BOO! Said the evil ghost as he thought about all flavours passed, he laughed and he chuckled as he thought of the perfect way to scare this Halloween, he approached his friend the Wizard and asked him to concoct a potion of all things past and thus Ghost was born, *a mixture of all leftovers and failed recipes from before*, nicknamed in the lab as awful awful!




Double, double toil and trouble! Fire Burn and Cauldron bubble.
The witch mixes away at a potion to create something so ghastly and so evil that all her enemies will foil before her. She cackled away and mixed in an *Orange milkshake with a double tot of gin *(No real alcohol) and sat back with a grin, for when she released this evil potion on the world everyone would see how truly powerful she is!




The demon is not your typical foe, she lurks in the shadows by night and by day she takes the form of the sweet granny down the road. She lures you in by promising paradise with her combination of *Guava and almonds* and when she has you in her fierce grasp she throws some *Hibiscus nectar* in the mix to make it extremely sweet, so sweet that your taste buds will scream and jump right out of your body, she then uses them to create her mini demons which she will use to take over the world!




Braaaaaiiiins!!! The Zombies screeched as they wandered past the secret underground lab where the wise doctors of the human race (The few that were remaining) worked tirelessly to try and find a cure. The doctors sat and they wondered, nothing they had tried before had worked, they thought long and hard and when it came down to it one doctor said let's go back to our roots, what did the human race eat when there was no meat (or brains) they all jumped with excitement as they mixed together all the *tropical fruits* they had been surviving on, they jabbed the mixture into their zombie test subject and what do you know it worked! They had found the cure!!




Before his death Skully (Full name Sculliver Jones) was one of the greatest bakers in the kingdom, so great in fact that he was the Kings personal baker and the king refused to eat baked goods made by anyone but Skully. There was one recipe in particular that was the Kings absolute favorite, he was never without supply! This recipe unfortunately went with Skully to the grave when he passed away from overeating. Archeologists in recent times found the remains of Skully, and in his grasp, perfectly preserved was Skullys recipe for his *Berry cake with a dollop of cream* that the King enjoyed so much!




A lonely wanderer walked around one day and in the scorching heat decided that something was needed to cool him down. He searched high and low in every town he visited and nothing could quite cool him down for long enough as he went about his days, so he decided to make his own. He found an abandoned hut in a forest filled with rather unfriendly ravens and got to work, using only ingredients from around the hut he created a *strawberry popsicle*, so tasty and fresh and oh so cool. It was so good infact that the ravens even liked it and would often sit outside the window and Caw once he left as they wanted some, they eventually found him and followed him wherever he went just for a taste of his popsicle creation!




Around his friends Jack-O was a crazy man, a gangster hard as nails and tough as steel, they even nicknamed him foolish fire (Look it up) as he would just go around to bars and cause havoc foolishly, nothing he did was ever planned and many were afraid of him. What noone knew though is that behind the mask Jack-O was a real soft soul and he had a heart of gold, his absolute favorite was handing out candy on Halloween to kids, his house was filled with it, Candy and something else - his personal favorite *Rum and Raisin Ice-Cream*!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## craigb (1/11/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ghost was born, *a mixture of all leftovers and failed recipes from before*,



Got something along those lines at work... Think I just ruined a brand new coil head

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

